# Mitt Romney To Announce Run For President



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Mitt Romney To Announce Run For President​
Former Massachusetts Gov. Mitt Romney announces on his Twitter page that he will formally announce his run for president. ​
Read more: Boston News, Boston, Massachusetts News and Local Headlines - WCVB TheBostonChannel.com​


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

i still don't see a republican candidate that can defeat the moron 2012


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

tsunami said:


> i still don't see a republican candidate that can defeat the moron 2012


People were saying the same thing about 1980 and we got Ronald Reagan.


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

So he's announcing that he will be announcing?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

PPD54 said:


> So he's announcing that he will be announcing?


Is that like getting engaged to be engaged?


----------



## 31Aret (May 26, 2009)

I'm not sure I would let his name anywhere near Ronald Reagan's; he took the credit for Mass. Health which in now sucking up 11 Billion of a 30 Billion state budget.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

No shot


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2011)

31Aret said:


> I'm not sure I would let his name anywhere near Ronald Reagan's; he took the credit for Mass. Health which in now sucking up 11 Billion of a 30 Billion state budget.


There are a lot of similarities between the two....both former governors of liberal states who were unsuccessful in previous attempts. He does need to distance himself from the health care debacle, but I think it can be done.


----------



## mpguy (Oct 7, 2009)

I'll take Mitt, because if he is elected, that means Obamas not re-elected.


----------



## cpd4720 (Oct 16, 2008)

Is he running this time as the favorite son from Massachusetts, New Hampshire, Utah, or Michigan? Yesterday at an event in Iowa he told the crowd "It is good to be home" So I am totally confused.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Honestly, I don't care where he says he's from. I just want someone who can beat obama. I just saw something this morning that had a CNN poll with Giuliani 16%, Romney 15% and Palin 13%. The Gallup poll has Romney 17% and Palin 15% with 22% not sure. Those aren't good numbers for anyone except obama because if the GOP can't pull it together and get someone out there that people care about; then, obama gets re-elected and we're all screwed. I'll be happier when we start seeing numbers that show that the republicans are reaching a consensus.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2011)

HistoryHound said:


> Honestly, I don't care where he says he's from. I just want someone who can beat obama. I just saw something this morning that had a CNN poll with Giuliani 16%, Romney 15% and Palin 13%. The Gallup poll has Romney 17% and Palin 15% with 22% not sure. Those aren't good numbers for anyone except obama because if the GOP can't pull it together and get someone out there that people care about; then, obama gets re-elected and we're all screwed. I'll be happier when we start seeing numbers that show that the republicans are reaching a consensus.


That's very common in primaries without an incumbent and no clear front-runner. The 1980 Republican primary initially had a ton of candidates with no clear leader; Reagan actually lost the Iowa caucus to Bush 41.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

To me it seems everyone is throwing their hat in the ring we will have a better idea in a few months I'm a little more concerned about the senate.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> That's very common in primaries without an incumbent and no clear front-runner. The 1980 Republican primary initially had a ton of candidates with no clear leader; Reagan actually lost the Iowa caucus to Bush 41.


I hope so. In 1980, I was still young to notice what took place during the primaries and I honestly can't remember the '92 ones. I think I'm more concerned this time around because, even though I didn't care for him, I wasn't worried that clinton would completely destroy the country.


----------



## PatriotSpeaks (May 29, 2011)

I will be voting for Mitt. The healthcare plan is probably not working out very well, but at least he had the stones to try. Nobody else can claim that!:teeth_smile:


----------



## cpd4720 (Oct 16, 2008)

My point was Romney will say anything he thinks the people he is speaking to wants to hear. Willard has no convictions and will say anything to get elected. Two years after he was elected here he basically left the state and started running for President. He got himself elected head of the Republicans Gov's Association, a groups whose main purpose is to get Republicans elected but he was such a control freak he couldn't get his own number two elected. 

The guy is a fraud. I hope Palin, Bachman and Perry run so the American people can see what a circus the Republican party has become.

Romney will most likely at this point be the nominee. I hope he runs looses and goes back to what he does best. Buying companies laying off the workers and selling off what is left for spare parts.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

cpd4720 said:


> My point was Romney will say anything he thinks the people he is speaking to wants to hear.


For the sake of argument I'll assume that's true (I don't)....and that's different from most politicians, how?



cpd4720 said:


> Willard has no convictions and will say anything to get elected.


For the sake of argument I'll assume that's true (I don't)....and that's different from most politicians, how?



cpd4720 said:


> Romney will most likely at this point be the nominee. I hope he runs looses and goes back to what he does best. Buying companies laying off the workers and selling off what is left for spare parts.


So you would rather have a socialist who is hell-bent on destroying America get re-elected, just because you don't like Mitt Romney?

Great logic there, Skippy.....is your "Hope and Change" bumper sticker still on your car?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Jesus, Mary and Joseph, I think skippy just wrote obama's next ad campaign. "Re-elecet me, I'm not Mitt Romney." If you don't think Romney is a viable candidate; then, why not toss out a couple of other names for us to bat around. 

If you think Romney is destined to lose; then, why would you want him to be the nominee? Can you honestly tell yourself that this country is better off (or the same) today than it was in 2008? Let me guess you're going to say it's not, but you're going to blame George Bush because we all know that everything from the great flood to the Holocaust to the the earthquake in Japan and the recent tornadoes was all his fault. If obama gets re-elected, do you honestly think that we will not continue this downward spiral and attack on people who work for a living?

Maybe you would rather have Palin nominated instead of Romney. I don't see her having any better chance of winning. For one thing, I don't think the liberals are ready for a woman. Yes I went there. You didn't see hillary get the nod and she wasn't any worse than obama. Actually if my choice were between the two of them, I would have taken her over obama. Second, if you mention Palin's name to most liberal democratic voters they will likely tell you how they saw her on SNL. They can't seem to distinguish between Palin and an actress doing a charicature of Palin. Just like in 2008, they couldn't understand that my vote for McCain was based on his experience and service and not a vote against obama for being black.

If you like obama, just man up and come out say you like obama. I disagree with you, but I would be willing to listen to your reasons why you think he was a better choice than McCain or would be a better choice than Romney provided you don't use George Bush's name. I hate to break it to all the liberals out there, but McCain isn't George Bush and neither is Romeny. It's time for people to grow up and understand that electing a president is not like being on the playground. Your decision should be based on what the person you are voting for can do to keep our country strong not based on who their friends are.

If you think obama is the best choice for this country, why not start a thread explaining your reasons why you believe that. But, as I said before if your reasoning is that he isn't George Bush; then, it's going to be a very short debate. Also off the table is the argument that he's the first black president. Voting for someone so that they can have the distinvtion of being the first is not only stupid but it's dangerous. I'd be saying the same thing if people told me they voted for hillary or Palin or any other woman just so that we would have the first female president.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*cpd4720 let me ask you one question, are you Obamas local campaign*
*manager ?????*


----------



## cpd4720 (Oct 16, 2008)

kwflatbed said:


> *cpd4720 let me ask you one question, are you Obamas local campaign*
> *manager ?????*


No but I did serve as the Assistant Metropolitan Coordinator for Romney in 2002 and saw first hand what a fraud he is.

Delta please don't call me Skippy and as I told last week I don't put bumper stickers on my car. That line is getting tired. It's time to think up another snarky comment.

Also,I don't think the President is a Socialist who is hell bent on destroying the country.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

by *cpd4720*
"Also,I don't think the President is a Socialist who is hell bent on destroying the country."

Spoken like a true Obama kool aid drinker.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

cpd4720 said:


> I don't think the President is a Socialist who is hell bent on destroying the country.


You are right, he believes he is making the country better by forcing the sheeple to depend on the Government for everything. The issue is the federal governments roll is to protect the country from foriegn threats, and that is all. Stay the Fu&K out of my life and buisness.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Romney: 'Barack Obama has failed America'*



 
FILE - In this May 21, 2011 file photo, possible 2012 presidential hopeful, former &#8230;

MANCHESTER, N.H. (AP) - Mitt Romney is opening his first formal day as a 2012 Republican presidential contender with a direct challenge to the man he wants to replace and is pitching himself as ready to repair the nation's struggling economy. "Barack Obama has failed America," he says.
In excerpts of a kick-off speech released ahead of his formal announcement Thursday, Romney's campaign message homes in on the economic woes that top voters' frustrations: a lack of jobs, persistent foreclosures and runaway spending in Washington.
It's a pitch tailored to the conservatives who hold great sway in picking the GOP's presidential nominee in Iowa and South Carolina - and the independents who are the largest politic bloc in New Hampshire. And it is as much a thesis on his viability as it is an indictment of Obama's leadership.

Full Story:
Romney: 'Barack Obama has failed America' - Yahoo! News


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

cpd4720 said:


> No but I did serve as the Assistant Metropolitan Coordinator for Romney in 2002 and saw first hand what a fraud he is.


I don't believe you, but I'll play along; I worked for his Senate campaign in 1994, and couldn't disagree with you more. What you see is what you get; my sister-in-law worked for him at Bain Capital, and was a guest in his home more than once, and she totally agrees with me, while not being a fan of him politically.



cpd4720 said:


> Delta please don't call me Skippy and as I told last week I don't put bumper stickers on my car. That line is getting tired. It's time to think up another snarky comment.


Okay.....you suck.

Is that snarky enough for you?



cpd4720 said:


> Also,I don't think the President is a Socialist who is hell bent on destroying the country.


Then you are amusingly & amazingly naive about politics.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

DEI8 said:


> federal governments roll is to protect the country from foriegn threats, and that is all.


And to print money; which apparently some in Washington believe as long as there are trees growing, so does the money on them.


----------



## cpd4720 (Oct 16, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> I don't believe you, but I'll play along; I worked for his Senate campaign in 1994, and couldn't disagree with you more. What you see is what you get; my sister-in-law worked for him at Bain Capital, and was a guest in his home more than once, and she totally agrees with me, while not being a fan of him politically.
> 
> Really I am so impressed but I have always been so impressed with you because you seem to be an expert on anything and everything. What did you do in 1994 hold a sign in Quincy Center one Saturday. The PAC I help start was one of the first groups to endorse and raise money for him. He came to us seeking our help and told us exactly what he thought we wanted to hear. I reluctantly went to work on the 2002 campaign. I ran the phone bank operation and coordinated field events in 15 cities in Middlesex County.
> 
> ...


I have worked in political campaigns as a paid staffer and volunteer for almost 30 years. I will match my knowledge of political science with your any day my friend. Obama is holding this country together after 8 years of mismanagement by the Bush administration.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2011)

cpd4720 said:


> I have worked in political campaigns as a paid staffer and volunteer for almost 30 years.


The only time I've ever held a sign in my life was for a mayoral election in Quincy.

In any case, if you actually worked for someone "reluctantly" then you either have no convictions, or are just really stupid.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

A largely agree with CPD's positions on Romney--I don't trust him. Still, I think his actions even if driven by populist politics and poll numbers will be much more in line with my views than Obama's socialist agenda ever will.

I'd prefer another nominee, but Mitt will likely be the GOP's pick and he's one of the few with the ability to beat the current adminstration. Looks like yet again I'll be holding my nose when I walk into the voting booth next November. 


cpd4720 said:


> Obama is holding this country together after 8 years of mismanagement by the Bush administration.


The antithesis is not always the solution to the problem.

Bush was a mess for sure, but Bolshevik revolution wasn't my idea of a solution.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

cpd4720, after growing up and living in Boston most of my friends are blue dog democrats and can't stray from the party line so i won't call you names, but my feeling is osama has divided this country badly and needs to go.

i've heard all the arguments about the republicans being bad for labor unions.

but if Romney wants our money than osama wants out freedom.

contracts are negotiable, freedom should never be.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2011)

pahapoika said:


> i've heard all the arguments about the republicans being bad for labor unions.


Yes......Deval Patrick and the tidal-wave majority Democrat Legislature have been so good to police labor unions for the last 5 years.


----------



## cpd4720 (Oct 16, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> The only time I've ever held a sign in my life was for a mayoral election in Quincy.
> 
> In any case, if you actually worked for someone "reluctantly" then you either have no convictions, or are just really stupid.


I was reluctant about taking the job with the Campaign not because I had a problem with Romney. I had a fulltime job with the Commonwealth at the time and wasn't crazy about spemding my nights and weekends at the Fresh Pond Campaign office. Although I feel no obligation to explain anything to you, I joined the effort as a favor to an old friend who was managing Kerry Healy's campaign. The fact that I didn't like Jim Rappaport made the prospect of giving up my nights and weekends much easier.

It appears I wasn't stupid because Romney won that race.

So tell me what kind of "work" did you do for Romney in 1994?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2011)

cpd4720 said:


> The fact that I didn't like Jim Rappaport


Well, there's one thing we have in common.



cpd4720 said:


> So tell me what kind of "work" did you do for Romney in 1994?


Stuffed envelopes, delivered lawn signs (I don't do phone calls), and when his father George made some public appearances in Quincy I was there just to make sure there were no problems (I was off-duty, in civilian clothes, and not being paid).

To be honest I didn't know much about Romney at first, just that he wasn't Ted Kennedy, which was enough for me at the time. I grew to like the guy, and his keeping his word to fully-fund the Quinn Bill while MA Governor made me really like him.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_*Yes......Deval Patrick and the tidal-wave majority Democrat Legislature have been so good to police labor unions for the last 5 years.  *_

yeah , we backed him ( or at least our union did ) actually we were "supposed" to have big juice with Murray. still waiting for my 3yr / 0-1-3 percent !


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2011)

pahapoika said:


> yeah , we backed him ( or at least our union did ) actually we were "supposed" to have big juice with Murray. still waiting for my 3yr / 0-1-3 percent !


Political endorsements by unions without the approval of the membership is one of my pet peeves.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

Governor Bob McDonnell of Virginia as VP (Romney)?............PJ Media » A Romney/McDonnell 2012 Presidential Ticket Is (Practically) a Done Deal


----------

